# Unexpected Visitor:



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been on the road a lot lately for work, but recently I was working out of the local office and got an important/confidential phone call. I grabbed my phone and took a little walk out around the parking lot... which is centered in a large city.

While talking, I notice a little squirrel bouncing across the pavement toward me. I figure he is heading past me toward one of the few trees on our place. As I continue pacing around for a few minutes I feel something snatch at my pant leg!!! I look down and sure enough... here comes my new little buddy. When he perched on my cell phone case, I held my hand out and here is the result!

The kicker is: my client never knew what was happening! I couldn't afford to derail the conversation so I'm glad this little guy didn't sink his teeth into me!!!! LOL!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You are lucky you did not end up with teeth mark in your hand...good grab.

He most likely took you for Pa and was wanting a snack. He looks like a fox squirrel and so is a youngen.

How did the story end ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, now you've made a new friend.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very cool! As a kid I saved a couple of baby squirrels that had fallen out of trees. Raised them to be well behaved little guys. Unfortunately I don't think we did them any favors because they were way too tame when we released them back into the wild. Who knows though... I guess as long as they knew how to walk along powerlines without getting zapped they probably did alright.


----------

